# interacções interessantes entre a phoenix canariensis e outras especies.



## stormy (3 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

já notei que, por vezes, a phoenix canariensis serve de berçario para outras arvores que nascem a partir de sementes que ficam presas na " casca" destas palmeiras  .
 já vi  arvores do incenso, pinheiros, figueiras, entre outras ( todas elas juvenis com altura de até cerca de 1m) crescerem desse modo agarrando-se á casca da palmeira e usando-a como substrato ( por vezes tambem fica presa alguma terra nas fendas que se criam na casca e que provem de poeira trazida pelo vento).


----------



## belem (3 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Já vi foi ninhos de pardais em palmeiras e árvores como o pitósporo a crescer no seu tronco.
Algumas aves, penso que dormem nas palmeiras, sobretudo nos exemplares de maior tamanho.
O solo em redor destes magníficos exemplares, normalmente é muito rico em húmus e dá abrigo a vários invertebrados, o que atrae alguns vertebrados predadores.


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2009 às 03:19)

No Algarve há muitas palmeiras, antigamente era tradição serem plantadas nos montes rurais de classe média-alta e de classe alta. Só não sei identificar a espécie que tradicionalmente era plantada junto das moradias mais abastadas, espécie essa que é diferente daquele que hoje em dia encontramos nos jardins camarários e nas ruas das vilas e cidades. Penso que poderá ser uma tradição de origem árabe. Hoje em dia ainda encontramos muitas casas rurais centenárias com palmeiras enormes plantadas no século XIX e no início do século XX!!!


----------

